# Anyone Here Have Geese?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Recently the idea of getting some geese for fertilizing the soil and other purposes has come to my attention. I am trying to decide if this is a good idea at this time. I do not yet have chickens because I don't have a coop for them. Do geese need a coop or can they be totally free range? What about predators. I read they will attack predators but someone else told me that is not true. Where I would keep the geese there is no fence and we have raccoons, foxes, coyotes, feral hogs and the occasional mountain lion. Is there anything else I need to think about before investing in greese?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have geese. I have Toulouse. They basically do deter predators due to their size but I think it is more like hawks,eagles and the like.The males are VERY protective of their mates and offspring, but really....a goose pretty much can hiss, flap and honk at you. Their bites are a hefty pinch but could probably hurt a little kid.I can't see a larger predator being scared off...
I think if you didn't lock them in at dark somewhere, they wouldn't last long.
Here's what I like about my geese....they are great lawn mowers...(no pun intended  ) They clip it well  They do deter flying predators somewhat, and are great "watch geese". 
We have one goose, Chloey, who is in love with my son...lol...yes, his first GF is a goose!  She loves to talk to him,nibble his hair and clothes and just "hang out" with him.They can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you think building a coop for both free-range geese and chickens would work? Or would they need separate accomidations?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have mine with ducks and chickens. Geese do hog the water though at times so I try to have 3 separate areas for everyone. A large kiddie pool, a medium pool and a chicken waterer. Oh, and NO water in the coop or the chickens would be mad as an ol'wet hen  The water is all kept outside. If yours are free range during the day...you should be good.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you. You have been helpful. Eventually I want to have a fenced off orchard. Fenced off so the deer don't help themselves. But there are so many more urgent things we need to do it is going to take awhile. Once the orchard gets going I will be sure to have the pools next to the fruit trees so I can just water the trees with goose flavered water


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...that works  Glad I could help!


----------

